# Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen



## druide (26. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es irgendwo die möglichkeit Besatzfische bzw. Setzfische online zu kaufen , also mit Versand !?


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Suche mal bei Google : Fischzucht Gerstner oder Fischzucht Gross


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

es kommt ´drauf an welche fische: salmoniden auf gar keinen fall, aber störe, futterfische und karpfen kein problem.musst halt nur schauen


----------



## druide (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

versenden die auch ? oder befindendie sich im PLZ 33... Gebiet ?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

natürlich versenden die auch. fischzucht peschkes versendet auch.


----------



## druide (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

ja habe so an Karpfen , schleien , Rotfedern , Rotaugen ect. gedacht !? Wo muss ich schauen ?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

schau mal hier: www.fisch-gross.de unter besatzfische dann auf besatzfisch shop klicen


----------



## homer78 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

bei Fisch-Gross hab ich selber vor kurzer Zeit Moderlieschen und Gründlinge bestellt. Klappte alles wunderbar und die Fische waren alle putzmunter.
Achte aber beim Besetzen unbedingt darauf das du die Fische anständig temperierst !!!


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

wie lange dauert denn so ne lieferung, komm nämlich aus bayern


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Gerstner (Nachnahme)versenden immer Mittwoch,ist am nächsten Tag gegen 12 Uhr da,Gross(Rechnung) meldet sich vorher-aber ebenfalls abends los -Vormittags da.

Ist nur wichtig das einer da ist um das Paket anzunehmen 
Versand ist auch nicht billig !!!
Aber schön einfach,wenn man Besatz braucht.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

aber theoretisch kann man doch auch salmoniden bestellen oder wenn die ne sauerstofflasche haben


----------



## druide (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Ist es richtig, dass bei Fischzucht Gross pro Paket 30 € Versand anfallen oder wird es bei dem 2. Paket dann günstiger ?


----------



## Wasdenn? (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

ist ja ne feine sache, sehr bequem das ganze. 
ein paar weitere erfahrungsberichte wären toll.


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Gerstner : Versand 1 Paket ca 45 Teutro,ab den 2ten ca 20€,muß  am Telefon bestellt werden,sind sehr freundlich-auch wenn man nur kleine Mengen bestellt

Gross: 30€ fürs erst,2 Stück kosten 45  kommunikation über E-Mail -wenn man nicht immer den PC an hat sehr langwiedrig,hat mehr Fischarten die nicht jeder hat.

Habe bei beiden schon oft bestellt,kommt aber auf den einzelnden Spediteur an, der dir letztendlich den Fisch bringt.
Mir schon passiert :
Paket bleibt im Frachtzentrum liegen
Fahrer will nicht Ausliefern (da keine Lust)
Pakete nur teilweise bekommen,Rest wurde nach Berlin geschickt

Wurde aber alles von den Fischzuchten geregelt.


----------



## homer78 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

habe für 4 Pakete zusammen 45 Euronen Fracht gezahlt, Inhalt waren 500Gründlinge und 2000 Moderlieschen


----------



## Wasdenn? (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

danke für die erfahrungsberichte. hört sich alles recht gut an.

wieviel fische sind denn in den paketen so durchschnittlich drin?

wenn ich z.b. 100 barsche wöllte, wieviel pakete sind das?

gibt es eine untergrenze der bestellmenge?


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> wie lange dauert denn so ne lieferung, komm nämlich aus bayern



Frau Gerstner hat mir aber erklärt das Oberfanken nicht Bayern ist !!!

Da währe Obervolkach wohl direkt um die Ecke ?


----------



## druide (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Hallo, angenommen ich würde mir jetzt dort einige Besatzfische bestellen. Wie setze ich Sie am besten ein ? Bzw. ist jetzt überhaupt ein günstiger Zeitpunkt ?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

wie aquariumfische


----------



## druide (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

also kann ic hSie auch ohne Probleme jetzt einsetzen wenn ich Sie vorher temperiert habe !?


----------



## snofla (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

ja,würd aber gegen abend besetzen damit dir die schwatten vögel nicht zu sehr dazwischenfunken


----------



## druide (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

so bei mir hat alles super geklappt mit dem besetzen . Hat jemand vieleicht eine Idee wo ich mir kleine Besatzkarpfen bestellen kann ?


----------



## namad (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

weshalb werden forellen setzlinge nicht versendet?


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Weil deren Sauerstoffbedarf zu hoch ist.


----------



## grazy04 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

hmm bei 7,0 mg/L oder mehr Sauerstoffbedarf beantwortet sich doch diese Frage von selber..... Überleg ma warum Forellenzüchter Wasserzuläufe an ihren Teichen haben, jetzt stell Dir mal vor wie lange solche Fische inner Blase voll Wasser überleben.

so long


----------



## sagent (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

@druide

es gibt in ostercappeln eine fischzucht, ist ja nicht so sonderlich weit weg von 33428.


http://www.fischzucht-nordhausermuehle.de/


----------



## druide (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Gabe heute eine Preisliste von Gerstner per Email bekommen. Wie muss ich die Preise verstehen ? 
Wenn da zum Beispiel steht :
Spiegelkarpfen  6-10 cm  per 1000 Stk. 190€ ???

Bekomme ihdann 1000 Spiegelkrpfen für 190 €? Das wäre ja  günstig.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

jup!!


----------



## druide (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

nicht schlecht, das wäre ja ein guter Preis oder ? Wieviel überleben dann von denen so ungefäjr in einen durschnittlichen See von ca. 1,5 H ?


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

boah ich hab mit karpfen keine ahnung!!!!vielleicht 10-20% verlust


----------



## druide (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

wieviel Spiegelkapfen würdet ihr in einem 4hektar großen See reinsetzen. Der Hechtbestand ist relativ groß !


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Vergesse bei den Preisen nicht,das es Nettopreise sind-uns Angela will auch noch 7%.
Bei der Fischgröße mußt du mit einiges an Verlusten rechnen,Raubfische und Vögel holen sich ihren teil.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

jup!!!


----------



## druide (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

na ja das mcht den braten auch nicht fett. ich werde da mal etwas bestellen und gucken wie da so klappt. leider ist die Kontaktaufnahme dor sehr schwer . Emails werden erst nach einigen tagen beantwortet ect. !


----------



## forellenfischer1 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

ich werde bei ihm mal lachse bestellen


----------



## namad (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

hat jemand die aktuelle preisliste von 
www.fischzucht-mueller.de ??

hab schon genug mails denen geschikt aber haben anscheinend einen scheiß service das die noch nichtmal auf mails antworten können


----------



## forellenfischer1 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

ne du einfach anrufen


----------



## namad (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> ne du einfach anrufen


 

hab ich schon 2mal die kommen nicht ausm ar...
und die sind die einzigen bisher die ich in der nähe gefunden habe die verschiedene setzlinge in verschieden größen anbieten


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Sonnst schaue doch mal bei Kohlhoff Lohe/Dalle nach,ist während der Saison aber schlecht am Telefon zu erreichen.
Macht auch Versand,ist aber an der Anlage immer spannen was für Fischarten zu entdecken sind.


----------



## namad (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

ich brauch hauptsetzlich salmoniden zwischen 18-20cm länge

fischzucht-mueller bietet wenn es soweit ist welche an


----------



## namad (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Sonnst schaue doch mal bei Kohlhoff Lohe/Dalle nach,ist während der Saison aber schlecht am Telefon zu erreichen.
> Macht auch Versand,ist aber an der Anlage immer spannen was für Fischarten zu entdecken sind.


 
haben die eine homepage??
preisliste?
was wird alles angeboten?


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Hat keine Forellen.
Hat :Welse,Zander,Barsche,Karpfen,Karrauschen,Bitterlinge,diverse Sonnenbarscharten,Katzenwelse,Kois und viele bunte Fische.
Und eine Menge die ich jetzt vergessen habe aufzuzählen.

Preisliste/Homepage gibt es nicht-anrufen und vorbeikommen,oder per Versand bestellen (was größentechnisch möglich ist).
Ich kaufe da schon seit dem ich den ersten Fischteich hatte (über 20 Jahre).


----------



## fzw (10. April 2012)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*

Hallo,
hier hat eine neue Fischzucht aufgemacht. Online-Shop zum Verschicken, größere Mengen mit günstigeren Konditionen auch zur Abholung:

www.fischzucht-wetterfeld.eu

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gardenfly (10. April 2012)

*AW: Setzlinge / Besatzfische bestellen*



fzw schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier hat eine neue Fischzucht aufgemacht. Online-Shop zum Verschicken, größere Mengen mit günstigeren Konditionen auch zur Abholung:
> 
> www.fischzucht-wetterfeld.eu
> ...



Ganz schön gesalzene Preise-sind die Fische vergoldet?


----------

